# Sauce for Quiche?



## loveyoukisses

I'm hosting an anniversary brunch where the husband has undergone cancer treatment in his throat leaving his saliva glands not in great working order.  I've been told that most of his foods need a sauce, or to be extremely moist.  The plan was to make individual quiche in mini muffin tins.  I was wondering if there are any sauces that would go with:
Bacon and swiss cheese 
Cheddar, pepper and onion
Cheese (open to suggestions) and broccoli
Cheese (again open to suggestions on type) and aparagus

I figured a salsa would go well with the pepper and onion one, but I'm kind of at a loss for the others.

Thanks so much!


----------



## suziquzie

Hollandaise sauce would be good with all of those.


----------



## Jeekinz

Hot sauce.


----------



## ChefJune

suziquzie said:


> Hollandaise sauce would be good with all of those.


 
Wouldn't Hollandaise be kinda heavy with all the eggs and cheese already?

I'd like a light marinara sauce better than the salsa, as well... unless you are going for a Southwest flavor.



> I've been told that most of his foods need a sauce, or to be extremely moist.


 oops, just saw this part.  When quiche is baked properly, it is already quite moist.  Sauces on the side might be helpful, but I'm not sure what is meant by "Extremely moist."  might be helpful to get clarification, or specific suggestions for food his folks know he CAN eat.


----------



## Jeekinz

Salsa sounds great.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, it would be heavy. 
just a suggestion.


----------



## loveyoukisses

ChefJune said:


> oops, just saw this part.  When quiche is baked properly, it is already quite moist.  Sauces on the side might be helpful, but I'm not sure what is meant by "Extremely moist."  might be helpful to get clarification, or specific suggestions for food his folks know he CAN eat.



Honestly, I don't know the foods he can eat.  It is my uncle, and that is the description I got from his daughter.  It is sort of a surprise party, so I don't want to just ask straight out about foods he can eat.


----------



## suziquzie

My guess is that quiche would be moist enough on its own.... it's not terribly dry as is.


----------



## Constance

I would like white country gravy with that. Make like a white sauce, using bacon grease. Season with salt, pepper and a pinch of sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been making quiche a lot lately, with shredded roast or grilled chicken, sauteed onions, peeled roasted red peppers and Parmesan cheese. It's very moist, and very soft. I would be concerned about harder ingredients like bacon and broccoli possibly causing a problem for him. HTH.


----------



## kitchenelf

A roasted red pepper sauce might be an option.  And if he can't have chunky things yet then you can always smooth salsa in a blender or food processor.

On my omelets I LOVE an Asian sauce called Tonkatsu - very good and very flavorful!!!  I feel sure it would work with Quiche.  If a LOT of sauce has to be used then I would thin it with some sort of stock and then re-thicken it with a slurry, which, would require heating it.


----------



## bowlingshirt

loveyoukisses said:


> I'm hosting an anniversary brunch where the husband has undergone cancer treatment in his throat leaving his saliva glands not in great working order. I've been told that most of his foods need a sauce


 
Sounds like it's time for a fondue party


----------



## ChefJune

loveyoukisses said:


> Honestly, I don't know the foods he can eat. It is my uncle, and that is the description I got from his daughter. It is sort of a surprise party, so I don't want to just ask straight out about foods he can eat.


 
Imho. you're going to have to ask her or someone else who knows exactly what he can and can't eat, in order to prepare a menu you are sure he will be able to eat and enjoy.  It will be a really BIG surprise if he can't eat the food, and not in a good way.... Just my 5 cents....


----------



## loveyoukisses

ChefJune said:


> Imho. you're going to have to ask her or someone else who knows exactly what he can and can't eat, in order to prepare a menu you are sure he will be able to eat and enjoy.  It will be a really BIG surprise if he can't eat the food, and not in a good way.... Just my 5 cents....



I know he eats "regular" foods on a daily basis, but it makes it easier for him to have foods with sauces, simply to keep his palate moist, and provide liquid to help swallowing. I know he can eat anything as long as he has a drink to wash it down with, but, if I could make it easier for him, I would like to.  

Thanks so much for all of the advice given, I think he'll really appreciate the variety and effort that has gone into making a menu that he can truly enjoy.


----------



## Jeff G.

If it isn't too late.. 

I think a classic Buerre Blanc sauce would work great. 
White wine, white wine vinegar,  onion,  cook it down, add some butter, cream.  Pour over the eggs...  very tasty...

Just make sure it doesn't brown as it cooks down.


----------



## loveyoukisses

It isn't too late, and that sounds amazing.  I'll definitely add it to the list, along with some of the other suggestions I've gotten!

The brunch isn't until Sunday, so I have plenty of time to get more responses!

Thanks!!


----------

